# Maglore rumor (Merged 3x)



## Blazed

*Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



> "There are still a number of teams we're talking to," Bucks GM Larry Harris told the newspaper. "We have contacted two or three teams more than once at this point. ... As I look at it, the 1 (point guard), 3 (small forward) and 5 (center) are the positions where we can add some depth. Hopefully we can accomplish that with Magloire, if we do trade him."


Uh...hello Portland, how about we get a deal done already.


----------



## dudleysghost

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

The only extra SF we have is the one that no team will want. If the Bucks would take Blake and Miles for Magloire then that would be a good deal, but they'd be crazy to do that. In any case, we have a pile of big men now, so I don't think we really need Magloire.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

Hello Pritcerson.....

We have an extra PG and a SF to deal..... I will even throw in a SG

Portland sends Miles $7.6 mil + Dixon $2.7 mil + Dickau $2.6 mil + $3 mil cash + 2nd rounders = $12.9 mil out
Milwaukee sends Magloire $9.26 mil 

Works well CBA wise... just has to wait until August 28 to deal Dickau

If they do it now..... Blake may have to be involved. I might be willing to do a Blake swap if they took Dixon and Miles....


not so sure where Magloire would play at though.... we have got some bigs already


*maybe send Magloire to New Orleans for Mason  in a three way deal*
Portland sends Miles $7.6 mil + Dixon $2.7 mil + 2nd rounders = $12.9 mil to Milwaukee
Portland sends Dickau $2.6 mil to New Orleans after August 28th
Milwaukee sends Magloire $9.26 mil to New Orleans
New Orleans sends Desmond Mason $8 mil to Portland

Portland gets a SF candidate and sheds $4.9 mil in salary instantly, and gets an $8 mil expiring contract in Mason :woot:


Instead of Dixon we could send Blake... then make Roy the PG


----------



## Blazed

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



Trader Bob said:


> not so sure where Magloire would play at though.... we have got some bigs already


I think he would be the starting center with Joel getting good minutes. Aldridge is not a center. With how much weight Zebo appears to have lost maybe he could move over to the 3.

5 - Joel
4 - Magloire
3 - Zebo

or even better

5 - Magloire/Joel
4 - Aldridge
3 - Zebo


----------



## Blazer Maven

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



Blazed said:


> With how much weight Zebo appears to have lost maybe he could move over to the 3.


Zach could get down to 210, he would still be a PF.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

Why would the Bucks want to trade Magloire for depth at the 5 spot? Maybe get two inferior players to fill the 1 or 3 spot along with a superior backup center?

Ed O.


----------



## Reep

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



Blazer Maven said:


> Zach could get down to 210, he would still be a PF.


Amen.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

A deal of Miles, Blake and Ha works. We would need to throw in picks and cash I would imagine. Our roster would be rediculously out of wack, but only for a year.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

A starting lineup of Roy, Webster, LaMarcus, Zach and Joel sounds good to me

LaMarcus may be able to play the 3 better than Zach, even with reduced weight. Zach has to be in the paint offensively to score

Jack, Juan, Travis, Skinner and Joel as backups is not bad. Raef can be a 4/5 backup as well


PG Roy, Jack, Sergio, Dan
SG Webster, Dixon, (Roy), (Outlaw)
SF Lamarcus, Travis, (Webster)
PF Randolph, Skinner, (LeFrentz)
C Przybilla, Magloire, LeFrentz, Ha


I still would prefer Mason....


----------



## Sambonius

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

Getting Magloire for Miles and Blake or Dickau would be awesome. Him and Prz could split minutes at the 5. Aldridge could backup Zach and Raef could fill in at either position when injuries occurr.


----------



## Blazer Maven

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



Trader Bob said:


> A starting lineup of Roy, Webster, LaMarcus, Zach and Joel sounds good to me
> 
> LaMarcus may be able to play the 3 better than Zach, even with reduced weight. Zach has to be in the paint offensively to score
> 
> Jack, Juan, Travis, Skinner and Joel as backups is not bad. Raef can be a 4/5 backup as well
> 
> 
> PG Roy, Jack, Sergio, Dan
> SG Webster, Dixon, (Roy), (Outlaw)
> SF Lamarcus, Travis, (Webster)
> PF Randolph, Skinner, (LeFrentz)
> C Przybilla, Magloire, LeFrentz, Ha
> 
> 
> I still would prefer Mason....



LaMarcus is anything but a 3. He has a polished low post game and is a great shot blocker. He has played the C spot since HS. Why do you want to waste his talent by leaving him to be abused on the perimeter?

Magloire just isn't a good fit in Portland.

Use him in a 3 way to pry D. Mason from the Hornets.


----------



## Blazed

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



Blazer Maven said:


> Magloire just isn't a good fit in Portland.


Magloire is younger and better than Joel, who fits best as a backup and can't be relied on to stay healthy.

Magloire sounds like a great fit to me.


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

no matter what this deal would not look good for our team


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

Trust me. We won't get Magloire. Why would we. We have LaMarcus Raef and Joel. So why would we want another C?


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

and we have raef


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

just cut him. who cares. just get rid of darius w/o paying. win win situation


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



deanwoof said:


> just cut him. who cares. just get rid of darius w/o paying. win win situation



You do know that you can't just get rid of a player and not pay him right? They all have guaranteed money. It's the reason we are still paying Derek Anderson's contract, and the same reason were we still paying Shawn Kemp's salary a couple of years ago.

So if they waived him Pual Allen would still have to pay him all his money. In perspective it would be like you, assuming you are a student or making a less than a lot of money, just giving someone $70.00 a year for doing nothing.


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

Yes I understand that. I also understand that it would be better if Portland traded for Magloire, who's contract expires at the end of the year and then cut him, which Portland would gladly pay, than keep Miles on the roster for the next 4 years, and be unable to rid of him.

edit:


> In perspective it would be like you, assuming you are a student or making a less than a lot of money, just giving someone $70.00 a year for doing nothing.


Isn't that what we're essentially doing anyways?


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

how about this line up

jack 
webster
reaf 
zbo 
magloire 

then 

roy 
dixon
Lamarcus
skinner
joel

sergio 
webster
outlaw
aldridge
reaf

Dan 
dixon
outlaw
skinner
ha

i would trade outlaw miles blake ha to get magloire or mason


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

It would suck for Joel, but it would be a steal to pick up Magloire for Miles, Blake and Ha... throw in a few of those 2nd round picks even.

How would it shake out though up front?

*Guaranteed to get minutes up front:*
Zach
Magloire
Przybilla

*Fighting for scraps:*
Aldridge
LaFrentz
Skinner

Personally, I could give a rip about LaFrentz and Skinner... Skinner could rot on the bench and be traded for value at any point during the season to a team who needs a decent big. LaFrentz could play some solid minutes up front and be shopped fiercely as Aldridge starts earning minutes.

Zach(35)/Aldridge(13)
Magloire(28)/Przy(20)

It's pretty tight - even if you let those guys rot. Burying Przybilla to a 15mpg player, while kind of mean, would help ease the pain as Aldridge gets better.

I would do it, I think and work out the mess as the season wears on... it would be a nice problem to have so many solid big men. People would definitely come knocking for trades.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> It would suck for Joel, but it would be a steal to pick up Magloire for Miles, Blake and Ha... throw in a few of those 2nd round picks even.
> 
> How would it shake out though up front?
> 
> *Guaranteed to get minutes up front:*
> Zach
> Magloire
> Przybilla
> 
> *Fighting for scraps:*
> Aldridge
> LaFrentz
> Skinner
> 
> Personally, I could give a rip about LaFrentz and Skinner... Skinner could rot on the bench and be traded for value at any point during the season to a team who needs a decent big. LaFrentz could play some solid minutes up front and be shopped fiercely as Aldridge starts earning minutes.
> 
> Zach(35)/Aldridge(13)
> Magloire(28)/Przy(20)
> 
> It's pretty tight - even if you let those guys rot. Burying Przybilla to a 15mpg player, while kind of mean, would help ease the pain as Aldridge gets better.
> 
> I would do it, I think and work out the mess as the season wears on... it would be a nice problem to have so many solid big men. People would definitely come knocking for trades.



How would it suck for Joel. He only plays 25 minutes a game anyway. That leaves 23 minutes for Maglore, and when Joel get's hurt...............AGAIN..............Maglore will get more minutes.


----------



## mediocre man

*Maglore rumor*

KFXX reported that the Blazers and Bucks were talking about a Maglore for Blake, Skinner, Ha package. If Pritterson pulls that off he should go down as the only person in league history to win NBA exec of the year before they were even a GM.


----------



## Redbeard

*Re: Maglore rumor*

In great Rob Snyder style

"YOU CAN DO IT!" :banana:


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*



mediocre man said:


> KFXX reported that the Blazers and Bucks were talking about a Maglore for Blake, Skinner, Ha package. If Pritterson pulls that off he should go down as the only person in league history to win NBA exec of the year before they were even a GM.


If it's true. Pritchard should be a shoe-in for Exec. of the Year.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Seriously!


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*

C- Magloire / Joel / Raef
PF- Zach / LaMarcus
SF- Webster / Miles / Outlaw
SG- Roy / Dixon 
PG- Jack / Dickau / Pargo? / Sergio 

We have 5 quality big men if that happens...It doesn't make sense. We have 2 quality starting centers and a good backup C, but about $20 mill is tied into that position.

Would still be a great trade for us...:headbang:


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Maglore rumor*

That's probably why Blazers have Pargo on hold.. :banana: :banana:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Maglore rumor*

It all makes sense now... that would be an amazing deal, no doubt!

I'd love that.


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Maglore rumor*

that would be sick in my eyes


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: Maglore rumor*



dwood615 said:


> that would be sick in my eyes


better go get them checked out then.


----------



## Blazer Maven

*Re: Maglore rumor*

This would have to be a precursor to trading Miles, perhaps for multiple players.

A glut of big men is a nice problem to have.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Blazer Maven said:


> This would have to be a precursor to trading Miles, perhaps for multiple players.
> 
> A glut of big men is a nice problem to have.


Not to mention clearing out some of the back court. If Joel and Maglore could spilt time at the 5 position why not make the move. A sold 48 minutes of bangin in the paint with that duo. :yes:


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I would vote "aye" on this deal. 

Giving up three pieces we don't really need for a starting-level center? Would be great.

Ed O.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I have seen Maglore play many times, but I never really paid much attention to him. For those who have looked closer, how does he play? does Maglore ever play PF? if so, how does he do.


----------



## Fork

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I'd buy this deal for a dollar.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Do it do it do it do it do it!!!!!!


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Maglore rumor*

but lets not get pargo


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: Maglore rumor*



mediocre man said:


> KFXX reported that the Blazers and Bucks were talking about a Maglore for Blake, Skinner, Ha package. If Pritterson pulls that off he should go down as the only person in league history to win NBA exec of the year before they were even a GM.


That would be Awsome Pitcherd GM material for sure!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Magloire is expiring, right?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

*Re: Maglore rumor*

This would be a prime example of too good to be true!

But, it's nice to dream. Though, I don't know if we'd be able to resign Magloire at the end of the year.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Maglore rumor*



PhilK said:


> Magloire is expiring, right?


Yep.


----------



## PhilK

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Anonymous Gambler said:


> This would be a prime example of too good to be true!
> 
> But, it's nice to dream. Though, I don't know if we'd be able to resign Magloire at the end of the year.


Ok, he is expiring. Spank you very touch for the answer.


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I thought I heard on Courtside that the Blazers have no deals or offers on the table. I think that could've been the broadcast 1 1/2 weeks ago when Pritchard was on the air.


----------



## TP3

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Why would the Bucks do this deal?


----------



## loyalty4life

*Re: Maglore rumor*



TP3 said:


> Why would the Bucks do this deal?


The combo of Ha and Skinner at the center position is just too tempting to pass up.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Maglore rumor*



TP3 said:


> Why would the Bucks do this deal?


With the departure of T.J. Ford, the Bucks could use a point guard. Skinner's an able PF, and Ha is ... filler?


----------



## Public Defender

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I don't see any reason why the Bucks would make this trade. Jamaal Magloire, while not a legendary center, is an excellent guy to have with Andrew Bogut. The big Aussie is more of a scoring threat, and Magloire can be an enforcer on the defensive end (not that he's inept on offense). If Bogut gets hurt (as big guys tend to do), Magloire can play long minutes. If not, he's capable of backing up the 4, as well. 

Ha and Skinner? Those are throw-ins, those aren't guys that a team actually pursues. Magloire was a friggin' all-star, and while sure, he's not exactly Shaq, he's still one of the better centers in the East. Ha and Skinner are closer to being out of the league than they are to "better" anything.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Public Defender said:


> I don't see any reason why the Bucks would make this trade. Jamaal Magloire, while not a legendary center, is an excellent guy to have with Andrew Bogut. The big Aussie is more of a scoring threat, and Magloire can be an enforcer on the defensive end (not that he's inept on offense). If Bogut gets hurt (as big guys tend to do), Magloire can play long minutes. If not, he's capable of backing up the 4, as well.
> 
> Ha and Skinner? Those are throw-ins, those aren't guys that a team actually pursues. Magloire was a friggin' all-star, and while sure, he's not exactly Shaq, he's still one of the better centers in the East. Ha and Skinner are closer to being out of the league than they are to "better" anything.


Totally agree, this has to be something that was leaked or something that is old. Had Joel walked this Summer it would make more sense. Skinner and Ha for Maglore is laughable if you really think about it, but if Milwaukee was serious it would be a home run for Portland. :clap:


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Public Defender said:


> I don't see any reason why the Bucks would make this trade. Jamaal Magloire, while not a legendary center, is an excellent guy to have with Andrew Bogut. The big Aussie is more of a scoring threat, and Magloire can be an enforcer on the defensive end (not that he's inept on offense). If Bogut gets hurt (as big guys tend to do), Magloire can play long minutes. If not, he's capable of backing up the 4, as well.
> 
> Ha and Skinner? Those are throw-ins, those aren't guys that a team actually pursues. Magloire was a friggin' all-star, and while sure, he's not exactly Shaq, he's still one of the better centers in the East. Ha and Skinner are closer to being out of the league than they are to "better" anything.


The Bucks need a PG after trading Ford, and Blake can step in and be a great 2nd string PG. They have Villenueva and Bogut up front and Gadzuric backing up center. If they did this trade, they would have Bogut(Gad)/CV(Skinner) up front, which is a very solid lineup. 

Just FYI PD. Jamaal Magloire is not an enforcer on the defensive end. He's no slouch, but he isn't a great defender by any stretch. 

Ha is in there because they want a project at the center position. I believe the Bucks GM had stated for Magloire they want a PG, SF and C. We are giving them a PG, PF and C, and I think this isn't a bad trade at all.

This is one of those great trade for Portland because they are getting a good player for bench players, but Milwaukee is getting what they want with solid depth and giving Bogut the starting spot. 

They are paying Gadzuric Przybilla money to be their 3rd string C which is another reason they would do this trade would be to free up time for him as he is a solid center.


----------



## The Sebastian Express

*Re: Maglore rumor*

A poster on the Bucks board on RealGM who has broken news before, and has ties to the organization posted this earlier today and said there is a verbal agreement, all that has to be worked out is the paperwork. Will be done in the next day or two, he said.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*



The Sebastian Express said:


> A poster on the Bucks board on RealGM who has broken news before, and has ties to the organization posted this earlier today and said there is a verbal agreement, all that has to be worked out is the paperwork. Will be done in the next day or two, he said.


Holy ****...

Pritchard for President!


----------



## przy06

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



mediocre man said:


> How would it suck for Joel. He only plays 25 minutes a game anyway. That leaves 23 minutes for Maglore, and when Joel get's hurt...............AGAIN..............Maglore will get more minutes.



****EDIT***


----------



## PhilK

*Pritchard for President!! of UN!*

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=550912&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=408

OMG! 

AMAZING! From Nothing! And we probably sign Pargo instead of blake. In-Cre-Di-BLLLLLLL










YOU IS DA MAN!


----------



## soonerterp

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

I don't like the idea of moving Blake RIGHT NOW because of the following:

1. Jarrett Jack, while recently cleared to play, is coming off surgery that kept him out of summer league (ankle). He's a good guard though, and HE is viewed as the Blazers' future.

2. Sergio Rodriguez is another promising point with ZERO NBA experience (Spain) ... I anticipate he'll go NBDL, or not, depending on how training camp shakes out.

3. Dan Dickau, sent over with Raef LaFrentz in the deal that sent Telfair to Boston, is himself coming off a very serious injury (torn Achilles), and as of now I view him as third string ... this is Dickau's second stint with the Blazers as it is and the first go-round was ... meh.

Brandon ROY can play at the 1 (and did in summer league because Jack was unavailable/convalescing), but I've read several times that McMillan is more likely to use him at the 2. Not a knock on ROY, it's good to have an extremely versatile player like that (and note my suggestive spelling of his last name).

Blake DOES have an expiring contract, though, and his re-upping with Portland is not a certainty as it is ... I would rather the Blazers move him by midseason trade deadline after seeing how the injuries to Jack/Dickau would mend and what Rodriguez can actually do.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Not to be a nattering nabob of negativism, but..........

This deal would mean that the Blazers have already given up on the idea of developing LaMarcus as a center. IMHO, this is grossly premature and a huge mistake.


----------



## soonerterp

*Re: Pritchard for President!! of UN!*

... and Pargo has a kid brother at Gonzaga, no?


----------



## Perfection

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Not to be a nattering nabob of negativism, but..........
> 
> This deal would mean that the Blazers have already given up on the idea of developing LaMarcus as a center. IMHO, this is grossly premature and a huge mistake.


That's not true. It's just a one-year deal. Maybe Maglore can help "tutor" LA (not in FTs though, please). Besides, Maglore is an expiring contract. It is interesting given that we just signed Joel long term and have Raef around, but it is true that having extra capable bigs is always very attractive as a trading chip (say with Miles...hmm).

With that said, Miles and Maglore could net a pretty decent player or picks compared to Miles alone.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Not to be a nattering nabob of negativism, but..........
> 
> This deal would mean that the Blazers have already given up on the idea of developing LaMarcus as a center. IMHO, this is grossly premature and a huge mistake.



You also have to remember that Magloire was an all star just two years ago if I'm not mistaken. This would be a great trade for Portland. I also think Magloire would be dealt along with Miles at the deadline. Magloire is the closest thing a team can have to gold as far as tradable assets. An all star caliber center in the final year of his contract.


----------



## STOMP

I'd be phyched if this went down. I'm with Public Defender in questioning why in the world the Bucks would do this, but in general I'm for any trade that is massively lopsided in the Blazer's favor. We'll see shortly if this progresses past the internet rumor/pipedream stage.

STOMP


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Pritchard for President!! of UN!*

I can't believe how many Bucks fans post at realgm. Is that site typically larger than this one?


----------



## different_13

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Yeah, Magloire being packaged with Miles seems a very viable idea, and actually makes it worth it for teams to take on Darius - they get a decent center with a reasonably sizeable expiring deal, who they can resign or not; plus Darius, who may benefit from a change of scenery. How many years left on his contract?

Don't know why the Bucks would do it, they still have Gadzuric and Joe Smith as the backups in the frontcourt, and Charlie Bell's a good third guard (more a scoring pg, but still more than decent).
Ha's just pointless for them, but should be cheap depth. Skinner's good, but that leaves them once again with 5 bigs worthy of playing time/with big money.


----------



## danred7

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I like this trade for both team.

Portland gets an Asset that can be used to remove some cancers from the team.

And Milwaukee evens out the Roster. Bogut is a C, and he'll get to develope now. Plus Skinner will probably start at the 4 and CV will at the 3. Plus Blake could even start for them depending on how Maurice plays.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I hope Pritchard can turn our subs into Magloire. It'd be a great move -even for one season. He'd be genius if then he could re-sign Magloire or trade him with Miles as suggested.

Upgrading talent is what this team needs - until we have a (much better) solid 8-9 players.

Although this might hurt LaMarcus' PT for this season or next - it's still a solid move.

Only drawback is it might hurt our draft choice standing next summer!


----------



## danred7

*Re: Maglore rumor*



RedHot&Rolling said:


> I hope Pritchard can turn our subs into Magloire. It'd be a great move -even for one season. He'd be genius if then he could re-sign Magloire or trade him with Miles as suggested.
> 
> Upgrading talent is what this team needs - until we have a (much better) solid 8-9 players.
> 
> Although this might hurt LaMarcus' PT for this season or next - it's still a solid move.
> 
> Only drawback is it might hurt our draft choice standing next summer!


I wouldn't worry about next seasons draft standing.Getting the players into a winning mentality would be much better than getting another prospect.


----------



## Public Defender

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Blazer Freak said:


> Just FYI PD. Jamaal Magloire is not an enforcer on the defensive end. He's no slouch, but he isn't a great defender by any stretch.


FYI back at you, Blazer Freak, I use "enforcer" to refer to big men who aren't soft, and are willing to deliver hard fouls. Magloire fits that definition, even if you might not utter his name in the same breath as Ben Wallace's or Rick Mahorn's. JM is a good defender, and considering Andrew Bogut's ongoing adjustments to play NBA level defense, Magloire's a good guy to fill the role at the defensive end. 

I still don't understand why the Bucks make this trade. As others have pointed out, a reasonable contract for one of the league's better centers is a very attractive commodity... and the Bucks have needs. I just think the Blazers will wind up getting outbid on this one, if Milwaukee is serious.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I don't think Skinner is a log-jam creating player. He's a decent guy to have come off the bench up front, but he's also a guy that most coaches wouldn't worry about burying on the bench.

I actually think he was an ideal pickup for Ruben Patterson in that he's a guy who can play heavy minutes up front and hold his own if/when our main frontcourt guys get injured. When he's not playing a lot, he's not going to make a big stink about it... and he's not grossly overpaid either.

Those would probably be the reasons that he's pretty tradeable - much moreso than Ruben Patterson.


----------



## Fork

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



Blazer Freak said:


> Trust me. We won't get Magloire. Why would we. We have LaMarcus Raef and Joel. So why would we want another C?


Uh...because he's better than all three of them?


----------



## Entity

*Re: Maglore rumor*

The Magliore as cap room idea doesn't make sense since all three of the players Portland would be giving up are expiring contracts. Either they'd use him in a trade as cap space for another team, or as incentive to pick up Miles, or they intend to keep him.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

*Re: Maglore rumor*



danred7 said:


> I wouldn't worry about next seasons draft standing.Getting the players into a winning mentality would be much better than getting another prospect.


As a fan, my goal is for the team to be one of the best, and win another Championship or more. We're not going to do that with the likes of Joel or Magloire at center. Oden might be able to deliver such feats. Regardless, if we won't be competing in the playoffs - I'd rather have high draft picks.

Remember San Antonio's extreme luck a few years ago. Robinson gets injured for the entire year with other key players and they land the #1 pick in the next draft - Tim Duncan. Getting to add a great player to the nucleus we have will make us a team to compete into May & June for another long streak.


----------



## deanwoof

*Re: Maglore rumor*

how the **** did we turn ruben patterson into jamal magloire? WOW


----------



## ebott

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I'm wondering if this is the 3 for 1 trade that Mike Rice was talking about on CSMN. He said that the deal was dead. Maybe he was right and this is the classic case in which the only deals you hear about are the ones that died.

I sure hope not, cause that would be a spectacular deal.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Maglore rumor*



deanwoof said:


> how the **** did we turn ruben patterson into jamal magloire? WOW


Nothing's official yet.


----------



## mook

*Re: Maglore rumor*

hmmm. I wonder if New York would part with David Lee and Jalen Rose for Magloire and Miles. Rose is an expiring deal and would be our fill-in SF for a season, and Lee would be another exciting PF prospect for us to work with.

I think most people consider Lee untouchable, but Zeke is in a must-win situation. A Magloire/Curry front court would be pretty darned nice. 

Lee: 926K
Rose: $16.9

Magloire: $9.2 mil 
Miles: $7.6 mil

Seems to work.


----------



## mook

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Man, the more I think about it, the more I like my little trade scenario. In a few years we could have:

PG: Jack
SG: Roy
SF: Webster
PF: Lee
C: Aldridge

they'd all peak in about 3-5 years, which would be perfect for us. you'd have Randolph and Przybilla as veteran guys who can show the young big men the ropes along the way.


----------



## TallBottom

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I like it! Just not sure the Bucks would do it, but as far as taking away Aldridges minutes, I think he'd be getting most at pf this year anyway and if Skinner is traded he might end up playing more.


----------



## different_13

*Re: Maglore rumor*



mook said:


> Man, the more I think about it, the more I like my little trade scenario. In a few years we could have:
> 
> PG: Jack
> SG: Roy
> SF: Webster
> PF: Lee
> C: Aldridge
> 
> they'd all peak in about 3-5 years, which would be perfect for us. you'd have Randolph and Przybilla as veteran guys who can show the young big men the ropes along the way.


Webster's gonna peak at 22? wow, that kinda sucks..

Anyway, the Knicks' front court isn't too bad, it's the backcourt that's the problem - lotsa talent, no IQ.

As for your rotation in 3 years or so:
how about:

C Przybilia / Aldridge / [insert 2nd/3rd string guy]
PF Aldridge / Lee / Freeland (heh.. he wasn't even the best player at John Amaechi's Manchester camp this year..)
SF Webster / 2007 draft pick
SG Roy / above draftee / veteran FA
PG Jack /Rodriguez / veteran FA


edit: n don't forget you've got Raef LaFrentz as well now, you'll want him to get minutes too, at center and PF.


----------



## blakeback

*Re: Pritchard for President!! of UN!*

You're linking to another forum? And to page 35 of a 47-page thread? 

I'll miss Blake if he's traded, but these recent rumors are very interesting.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Maglore rumor*

thread on the Bucks board:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=291585


----------



## mook

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I'd be surprised if Raef is still on the team after three seasons. by then his contract will be over and we'll probably just dump him. 

I said 3-5 years. most high school players begin to show what they are truly capable of after 4 seasons. in five years from now it'll be Webster's 6th year. he may not be peaking by then, but he'll probably be fairly close. 

in my rosey scenario, Aldridge develops as a first-tier center, pushing Przybilla to the bench (or to be traded). 

heh, it's all wild speculation, though. I'm talking about trading a guy (Magloire) who isn't even on our team yet.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Pritchard for President!! of UN!*

merge with other Magloire thread?


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Pritchard for President!! of UN!*

This is redundant and premature.

That's *ahem* what she said.

Ed O.


----------



## azsun18

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I am not getting my hopes up, the Bucks can get more for JM. You don't get a quality starting center (not saying he is a current allstar) for a 3 bench players. Didn't Bucks give up a 1st rounder and DMason for JM last year?


----------



## mook

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I was skimming through the busy Bucks forum on Real GM, and it shocked me how many Bucks fans think this is a good idea for their team. Some of them are talking like Blake will be the long-term solution at PG. (Do they realize they won't have his Bird rights when his contract ends next summer?) 

That so many fans seems so happy to give away Magloire for so little makes me wonder what it is I don't know about Magloire.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Pritchard for President!! of UN!*



Ed O said:


> premature.
> 
> That's *ahem* what she said.
> 
> Ed O.


Glad I'm not the only one with that problem! :laugh:


----------



## Reep

*Re: Maglore rumor*



azsun18 said:


> I am not getting my hopes up, the Bucks can get more for JM. You don't get a quality starting center (not saying he is a current allstar) for a 3 bench players. Didn't Bucks give up a 1st rounder and DMason for JM last year?


Except that JM is now a bench player for them and Blake was a starter for us. I don't think the Bucks would do this, but there isn't as big a gap as you imply. PG is as hard a position to fill as C. The Bucks will be losing JM at the end of the year for nothing. Why not pick up some young talent with reasonable contracts.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Maglore rumor*



mook said:


> I was skimming through the busy Bucks forum on Real GM, and it shocked me how many Bucks fans think this is a good idea for their team. Some of them are talking like Blake will be the long-term solution at PG. (Do they realize they won't have his Bird rights when his contract ends next summer?)
> 
> That so many fans seems so happy to give away Magloire for so little makes me wonder what it is I don't know about Magloire.


I was a little surprised also, but I think we arent giving Blake enough credit. He played good last year, and probably should have been our starter for the entire season. He plays smart, doesnt turn the ball over, shoots a solid %, and works hard to improve. Skinner is a banger, the Bucks could use someone tough like him, especially if they intend to deal Magloire.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: Maglore rumor*



azsun18 said:


> I am not getting my hopes up, the Bucks can get more for JM. You don't get a quality starting center (not saying he is a current allstar) for a 3 bench players. Didn't Bucks give up a 1st rounder and DMason for JM last year?


Actually, in this trade rumor, they are trading their backup Center for our starting Point Guard and a backup big and a huge scrub.

Magliore has asked for a trade as of last season. Things did not work out in Milwaukee. He wants to leave. They want him gone. If these rumors are any indication, the Bucks are trying real hard to have him gone before camp starts.

I think they want to get the trade over with now to see what holes could be filled with free agents. If they wait to do the trade, they wont have many options left.

Unfortunately for the Bucks, the offers have been weak. Not sure why. But some problems are that Magliore has dropped off big time in the last two seasons. He is in his last year, and will want a HUGE contract. Whoever trades for him has to know there is a good chance he either gets overpaid to stay, or leaves them without compensation.

He would have a lot more value at the trade deadline - if he was having a solid enough year - to a contending team as an injury replacement. That might explain Portland's interest, and why they would be willing to ship out their best and only healthy point guard. Thought Blake too, is an unrestricted free agent after this season.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Masbee said:


> Actually, in this trade rumor, they are trading their backup Center for our starting Point Guard and a backup big and a huge scrub.
> 
> Magliore has asked for a trade as of last season. Things did not work out in Milwaukee. He wants to leave. They want him gone. If these rumors are any indication, the Bucks are trying real hard to have him gone before camp starts.
> 
> I think they want to get the trade over with now to see what holes could be filled with free agents. If they wait to do the trade, they wont have many options left.
> 
> Unfortunately for the Bucks, the offers have been weak. Not sure why. But some problems are that Magliore has dropped off big time in the last two seasons. He is in his last year, and will want a HUGE contract. Whoever trades for him has to know there is a good chance he either gets overpaid to stay, or leaves them without compensation.
> 
> He would have a lot more value at the trade deadline - if he was having a solid enough year - to a contending team as an injury replacement. That might explain Portland's interest, and why they would be willing to ship out their best and only healthy point guard. Thought Blake too, is an unrestricted free agent after this season.


Although Blake would be an unrestricted free agent you would have Early Bird Rights on him, just like Joel, and he could stay a-la-Joel as well. 

I read a lot of the Buck's Real GM thread on this and with the exception of the first two pages where some people were liking Blake, the rest of the thread was filled with "why the crap would we do this? we have mo and bell and don't need blake and skinner and ha are useless"...... 

I have a hard time understanding this trade myself, has anyone read/seen anything even remotely credible about this besides some random person on the Bucks board that claims to have insider info?


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Pritchard for President!! of UN!*



B_&_B said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with that problem! :laugh:


Too much information.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Masbee said:


> He is in his last year, and will want a HUGE contract. Whoever trades for him has to know there is a good chance he either gets overpaid to stay, or leaves them without compensation.



I hate how many mediocre bigmen get huge contracts just because they put up decent numbers. Wilcox is looking for a huge contract because of the nuggets but still. Even with the Jazz and Okur. Okur proved nothing and we still payed around 50 million for him. Sure he's worth it now but he wasn't when we signed him.

As for the trade I don't like it. I want to see Joel get more minutes at center and I don't like it for the bucks either MAurice Williams should get the start over their he's proved he can run the point for them.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: Maglore rumor*

He might be a nice addition, but step back and take a look. You guys need to quit calling him a former all-star. He might have played in the game, but it was by default. If you remember the team has to have a second string center. He was chosen instead of a rookie named LaBron James to be added to the team. What a joke! The positive is it sure makes a Miles package much more attractive to have Mag in it. I'm all for it if we can turn him and Miles into a quality starter.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: Maglore rumor*



bballchik said:


> Although Blake would be an unrestricted free agent you would have Early Bird Rights on him, just like Joel, and he could stay a-la-Joel as well.
> 
> I read a lot of the Buck's Real GM thread on this and with the exception of the first two pages where some people were liking Blake, the rest of the thread was filled with "why the crap would we do this? we have mo and bell and don't need blake and skinner and ha are useless"......
> 
> I have a hard time understanding this trade myself, has anyone read/seen anything even remotely credible about this besides some random person on the Bucks board that claims to have insider info?


1) Trades that make fan bases unhappy happen all the time. So that really has no bearing.

2) Bucks fans say they have the PG covered, but the Bucks GM may be a lot more concerened about TJ Ford's durability than they are.

3) Skinner is not "useless" and is likely better and more experienced than anyone they can pick up at this point as a free agent. That is just an ignorant statement.

4) Seldom do credible sources have and/or reveal info about trades - until just before they happen, or after the trade is dead. Do not expect it what doesn't exist.

5) This does seem like a good deal for Portland, and if something like this does go down, details that are not now available may prove the trade to be more even than it currently seems, ie picks. Or, as sometimes happens if the deal isn't agreed to yet, another team could swoop in and come up with a better offer.

edit: oops, forgot about the trade. They don't have TJ Ford anymore, and need another PG.


----------



## mook

*Re: Maglore rumor*



B_&_B said:


> I was a little surprised also, but I think we arent giving Blake enough credit. He played good last year, and probably should have been our starter for the entire season. He plays smart, doesnt turn the ball over, shoots a solid %, and works hard to improve. Skinner is a banger, the Bucks could use someone tough like him, especially if they intend to deal Magloire.


I think that's a reasonably accurate description of Blake. He's basically Derek Fisher with a little better passing ability. You put him next to Shaq and Kobe and you win a championship. You put him next to Juan Dixon and a gimpy Zach Randolph and you have the worst team in the league. 

Anyway, after reading that thread I'm beginning to lower my own expectations of what we can trade Magloire for if we get him. We probably could still package he and Miles for Rose as a massive salary dump, but it's not likely we're going to get a quality prospect in such a package. 

Masbee's idea of trading him at the deadline to a good playoff team sounds reasonable. The Bucks don't have such a luxury because they are at a different stage--they need to get him out before he becomes a disruption. 

They also can't really bring him off the bench. It's pretty hard to demote a starting former All-Star. Much easier for a team to trade him, and let the new team deal with the change. Less humiliating for the player, too. 

Be interesting to see how Przybilla would react to acquiring Magloire so quickly after Joel signed. Kind of reminiscent of us signing Miles to the big contract, then telling him he's stuck behind Rahim. Not quite the same, but similar.


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Maglore rumor*

portland trades:
miles
blake

mil trades:
magloire
noel


we get a throw-in in noel who can play the 2/3 spots


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Milwaukee trades:
Outgoing:
Joe Smith
6-10 PF from Maryland
8.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 20.2 minutes

Jamaal Magloire
6-11 C from Kentucky
9.2 ppg, 9.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 30.1 minutes
Incoming:

Juan Dixon
6-3 PG from Maryland
12.3 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 2.0 apg in 25.3 minutes

Brian Skinner
6-9 PF from Baylor
2.9 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.6 minutes

Darius Miles
6-9 SF from East St. Louis (HS)
14.0 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.8 apg in 32.2 minutes
Change in team outlook: +11.4 ppg, -4.4 rpg, and +2.9 apg.

Portland Trade Breakdown:
Outgoing:
Juan Dixon
6-3 PG from Maryland
12.3 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 2.0 apg in 25.3 minutes

Brian Skinner
6-9 PF from Baylor
2.9 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.6 minutes

Darius Miles
6-9 SF from East St. Louis (HS)
14.0 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.8 apg in 32.2 minutes
Incoming:
Joe Smith
6-10 PF from Maryland
8.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 20.2 minutes

Jamaal Magloire
6-11 C from Kentucky
9.2 ppg, 9.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 30.1 minutes
Change in team outlook: -11.4 ppg, +4.4 rpg, and -2.9 apg.


we lose about 10 points in scoring but we can always sign a guy like devean george to come in and avergae 6 points a game...we wouldnt feel the hit too hard especially with roy and webster killin this year


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*

If this trade goes through, then there will definitely be a trade with Miles that gives us back more players..


----------



## mook

*Re: Maglore rumor*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> As for the trade I don't like it. I want to see Joel get more minutes at center...


he missed 30 games last year while only averaging 24 mpg. never in his career has he averaged more than 26 mpg. 

the last thing I want to see is Joel averaging more than 30+ minutes per night, unless he's had a major breakthrough in figuring out how to stay healthy. 

be it Aldridge, Magloire, Skinner, Raef or someone else--around half of the minutes at our Center position will be played by someone other than Joel. 

as long as it's not Randolph, I'm happy.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I think this trade works out fine. Aldridge would be the only 4 backup up Zach, so he could get his 13-18mpg that way. Our frontcourt would work out fine:

Jamaal/Joel/Raef
Zach/LaMarcus

After sleeping on it. I really like this trade, and I can only hope it will go through...


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Last time I checked, the Bucks have two pretty darn good point guards in TJ Ford and Mo Williams. I had Williams on my fantasy league last year and the guy was always pretty good for about 3 three-pointers and 5 or so assists. Quite a few games where he dumped in 25+ as well when TJ Ford was injured.

Are they losing Williams? Is that why they might be looking for a good PG?

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*



SodaPopinski said:


> Last time I checked, the Bucks have two pretty darn good point guards in TJ Ford and Mo Williams. I had Williams on my fantasy league last year and the guy was always pretty good for about 3 three-pointers and 5 or so assists. Quite a few games where he dumped in 25+ as well when TJ Ford was injured.
> 
> Are they losing Williams? Is that why they might be looking for a good PG?
> 
> -Pop


They traded Ford for Villenueva. Mo is now the starting point guard. They have Charlie Bell behind him but that his it. So Blake would be a good fit.


----------



## Masbee

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Blazer Freak said:


> I think this trade works out fine. Aldridge would be the only 4 backup up Zach, so he could get his 13-18mpg that way. Our frontcourt would work out fine:
> 
> Jamaal/Joel/Raef
> Zach/LaMarcus
> 
> After sleeping on it. I really like this trade, and I can only hope it will go through...


Why do you have Magliore starting?

Joel has been the better player the last two seasons. Why on earth would Magliore start?


----------



## sensesfail

*Re: Maglore rumor*



SodaPopinski said:


> Last time I checked, the Bucks have two pretty darn good point guards in TJ Ford and Mo Williams. I had Williams on my fantasy league last year and the guy was always pretty good for about 3 three-pointers and 5 or so assists. Quite a few games where he dumped in 25+ as well when TJ Ford was injured.
> 
> Are they losing Williams? Is that why they might be looking for a good PG?
> 
> -Pop


TJ Ford got traded to the Raptors for CV..


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Masbee said:


> Why do you have Magliore starting?
> 
> Joel has been the better player the last two seasons. Why on earth would Magliore start?


Not really......

Magloire rarely gets hurt. 2 seasons ago he played 23 games because he missed the first 3/4 of the season with that broken finger. but look at the rest of his season:

00-01 Cha 74 
01-02 Cha 82 
02-03 Nor 82 
03-04 Nor 82 
04-05 Nor 23 
05-06 Mil 82 

Last season's stats?

Magloire- 82 GP/82 GS, 9.2ppg, 9.5rpg, 1.0bpg, 30.1mpg, .467 FG%
Przybilla- 56 GP/52 GS, 6.1ppg, 7.0rpg, 2.3bpg, 24.9mpg, .532 FG%

Yes Przybilla was hurt last season, but he has never played a full season in his career. The most games he ever played was 76 and had 50 starts 2 years ago with the Blazers, and his stats were nearly identical.

Magloire would/should be the starter, in my eyes. If we trade for him.

Joel's stats 
Jamal's Stats

EDIT=Jamal's stats during last year's season when he came back and only played 23 games, he averaged 11.7ppg, 8.9rpg, and 1.0bpg. Didn't add that to the original post as he only played 23 games but you said last two years so?


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Maglore rumor*

i like the trade but i really think we need to get rid of miles....


that is my top priority now

we dont _neeeeeed_ magloire

we _neeeeeed_ to get rid of miles


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*



dwood615 said:


> i like the trade but i really think we need to get rid of miles....
> 
> 
> that is my top priority now
> 
> we dont _neeeeeed_ magloire
> 
> we _neeeeeed_ to get rid of miles


But this trade would help get rid of Miles. By either packaging him with Magloire, or since we give 3 players, we enable ourselves to take back more players in a trade..


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Blazer Freak said:


> Not really......
> 
> Magloire rarely gets hurt. 2 seasons ago he played 23 games because he missed the first 3/4 of the season with that broken finger. but look at the rest of his season:
> 
> 00-01 Cha 74
> 01-02 Cha 82
> 02-03 Nor 82
> 03-04 Nor 82
> 04-05 Nor 23
> 05-06 Mil 82
> 
> Last season's stats?
> 
> Magloire- 82 GP/82 GS, 9.2ppg, 9.5rpg, 1.0bpg, 30.1mpg, .467 FG%
> Przybilla- 56 GP/52 GS, 6.1ppg, 7.0rpg, 2.3bpg, 24.9mpg, .532 FG%
> 
> Yes Przybilla was hurt last season, but he has never played a full season in his career. The most games he ever played was 76 and had 50 starts 2 years ago with the Blazers, and his stats were nearly identical.
> 
> Magloire would/should be the starter, in my eyes. If we trade for him.
> 
> Joel's stats
> Jamal's Stats



i agree that would be a really good center tandem but i just dont see why we need magloire when we have a cancer in miles eating this team alive

as long as we have miles...we lose...take my word and write it down...i know if we have miles we lose...._unless_ he can take his head out of his *** and accept his role


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Blazer Freak said:


> But this trade would help get rid of Miles. By either packaging him with Magloire, or since we give 3 players, we enable ourselves to take back more players in a trade..




this is true...but who wants miles seriously after all the bull**** he has put this team through

everyone knows how he acts...we dont want him...why would anyone else??


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Masbee makes some good points. Magloire was brought in last year to ease Bogut's transition to the NBA. The Bucks are now convinced that Bogut is ready to be their starting center and they have a capable back-up in Gadzuric. Magloire has made it VERY clear he doesn't want to be anybody's back-up. He wants to start and play starter's minutes. This is a contract year for him - his likely one and only chance at Nene/Dalembert money. Whoever get's him this year will get a bargain - if you let him start and play about 30 mpg. He will be highly motivated to play hard and put up good numbers. However, if you don't start him and give him big minutes, he will be a very vocal malcontent. He literally has 10s of millions of dollars at stake riding on his performance this year. The Bucks know this and that's why they are shopping him. He's not going to be their starter and will complain constantly and bitterly if he's not. So, this year he's potentially a bargain in the right situation. After this year he will be chronically overpaid for the length of the monster contract he hopes to get. He's redundant in Milwaukie and doesn't fit into their long term plans.

Skinner, on the other hand is both cheaper and more than willing to accept a back-up role without making trouble. He's a solid back-up 4 and can back-up the 5 for spot minutes or if Bogut or Gadzuric get injured. Also, it should be noted that Skinner played for the Bucks in 2004 and had his best season for them (putting up rather Magloire like numbers in the process). The Bucks know what they would be getting in Skinner and he seems a much better fit for them than Magloire.

Plus, they get Blake. Whether he's their starter, or their back-up, with a salary of just over a million bucks, he's a huge bargain by NBA standards. He's a solid, if unspecatular player who continues to get better. The way he takes care of the ball and avoids mistakes makes him an ideal back-up point guard - a guy you can trust to not make mistakes and blow a lead when he's in the game.

So, at worst, the Bucks would be getting two solid back-ups who will work hard and not complain about minutes (plus one "project" that they can cut at any time) in exchange for one back-up who has already gone public with complaints about his expected reduced role - that's why this trade makes sense for the Bucks.

If the Blazers get Magloire, look for him and Miles to start and hopefully put up good numbers for a month or two and then be traded together as soon as somebody makes a decent offer. A starting caliber 5 who is motivated and off to a good start makes Darius Miles much more tradeable in a package deal.

BNM


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Blazer Freak said:


> They traded Ford for Villenueva. Mo is now the starting point guard. They have Charlie Bell behind him but that his it. So Blake would be a good fit.


Holy crap! How did I miss that Bucks/Raptors deal? Bucks got hosed on that deal. Guess they really liked Mo Williams.

-Pop


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Maglore rumor*



dwood615 said:


> i agree that would be a really good center tandem but i just dont see why we need magloire when we have a cancer in miles eating this team alive


That's exactly why we need Magloire - to package in a trade with Miles. Miles currently (and deservedly) has negative worth and every GM in the league knows it.

Magloire is a proven starting center - a rare commodity in this league. There are a lot of teams, especially those on the verge of making the play-offs (and perhaps suffering injury problems) who will be eager for just such type of player at/before the trade deadline. Throw in the fact that Magloire is also an expiring contract and he could become a VERY hot trade commodity come January/early Feburary - hot enough that some team desparate for a shot at making the play-offs would be willing to take Miles, his attitude and his contract in order to land Magoire for a second half play-off drive.

BNM


----------



## mook

*Re: Maglore rumor*



> Magloire- 82 GP/82 GS, 9.2ppg, 9.5rpg, 1.0bpg, 30.1mpg, .467 FG%
> Przybilla- 56 GP/52 GS, 6.1ppg, 7.0rpg, 2.3bpg, 24.9mpg, .532 FG%


The big thing your stats only hint at is Joel's ability to clog the middle on defense. He averaged more than twice as many blocks in 5 fewer mpg while also playing hurt. He's much more of an intimidating presence. 

Actually, just looking at those stats, the only clear advantage Magloire has is in rebounding, and it's not that big of a difference.


----------



## dwood615

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Boob-No-More said:


> That's exactly why we need Magloire - to package in a trade with Miles. Miles currently (and deservedly) has negative worth and every GM in the league knows it.
> 
> Magloire is a proven starting center - a rare commodity in this league. There are a lot of teams, especially those on the verge of making the play-offs (and perhaps suffering injury problems) who will be eager for just such type of player at/before the trade deadline. Throw in the fact that Magloire is also an expiring contract and he could become a VERY hot trade commodity come January/early Feburary - hot enough that some team desparate for a shot at making the play-offs would be willing to take Miles, his attitude and his contract in order to land Magoire for a second half play-off drive.
> 
> BNM



ok but it isnt for sure someone will take this deal


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



Fork said:


> Uh...because he's better than all three of them?


Uh...that isn't the point?


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*



Blazer Maven said:


> Zach could get down to 210, he would still be a PF.


That is so wrong, but you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I honestly don't know why anybody would argue against trading 3 scrubs for a proven player. Scrubs are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*



mook said:


> The big thing your stats only hint at is Joel's ability to clog the middle on defense. He averaged more than twice as many blocks in 5 fewer mpg while also playing hurt. He's much more of an intimidating presence.
> 
> Actually, just looking at those stats, the only clear advantage Magloire has is in rebounding, and it's not that big of a difference.


Those stats show the kind of players they are.. Jamal rebounds and scores at a good rate for a center, while Joel is the defensive player that is a decent rebounder and an above average rebounder.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Maglore rumor*



hasoos said:


> I honestly don't know why anybody would argue against trading 3 scrubs for a proven player. Scrubs are a dime a dozen.


We've got a winnner! Magloire has more value around the league then those three players put together, and that gives us versitility when it comes to trading..


----------



## different_13

*Re: Maglore rumor*



SodaPopinski said:


> Holy crap! How did I miss that Bucks/Raptors deal? Bucks got hosed on that deal. Guess they really liked Mo Williams.
> 
> -Pop


Heh, most people actually think Milwaukee got the better end of the deal, especially as Ford was kinda redundant there and they fulfilled a major need (as did Toronto, but most Raptors fans think they could have got at least a 2nd rounder or something in the deal, or added Alvin Williams' contract and got a 1st in return or something).

And yeah, they liked Mo, and Charlie Bell's been excellent for them. So they traded TJ to fill a big need - they've now got a young, athletic froncourt, which can pass well (and Charlie's something special on offence)


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Maglore rumor*

the fan is saying its all but done all the blazers have to do is to say yes!!! 
It could be anounced today!


----------



## TallBottom

*Re: Maglore rumor*

The prospect of packaging him and Miles is a good one but how long under the cba would we have to wait?


----------



## The Sebastian Express

*Re: Maglore rumor*

60 days.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Utherhimo said:


> the fan is saying its all but done all the blazers have to do is to say yes!!!
> It could be anounced today!


When did you hear that?

If that's the case, what's the friggin' holdup? Another deal possibly?


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Maglore rumor*



dwood615 said:


> ok but it isnt for sure someone will take this deal


No, but it at least makes teams consider taking Miles. Word is right now nobody else will even talk to the Blazers about Miles unless they throw in either a proven veteran (which the Blazers don't have a lot of right now), or a young prospect (which the Blazers have, but don't want to let go of). Magloire gives them a proven veteran to package with Miles - and he is an expriring contract to boot. Without Magloire, the Blazers chances of trading Miles without giving up one of Jack, Webster, Aldridge or Roy (no WAY!) are <1%. With Magloire, the odds go up to >50%.

Besides, it's not like we exactly need Ha, Skinner and Blake. Magloire more than replaces Skinner and Ha and Blake is redundant to us in the same way Magloire is redundant to the Bucks. This is actually a trade that seems to make sense for both teams.

BNM


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Maglore rumor*

just this hour


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Maglore rumor*



The Sebastian Express said:


> 60 days.


Which is no big deal. The regular season hasn't even started by then. Personally, if this deal goes down, I think the Blazers should start the season with Magloire and Miles in the starting line-up. Miles started off well last year and Magloire is playing for the contract of his life. I'd expect them both to get of to fast starts, which will increase their trade value. The key is to cut them loose before Miles starts to unravel. Ridding this team and town of Darius Miles in mid to late December would make the perfect Christmas present for Blazers fans.

BNM


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I heard the same thing on the Fan about an hour ago. Sounds like all that needs to be done is crossing the t's and dotting the i's. I can't believe we might be getting Mags for 3 scrubs! Ok, Blake isnt really a scrub but he's a dime-a-dozen player.


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Spoolie Gee said:


> Ok, Blake isnt really a scrub but he's a dime-a-dozen player.


He certianly isn't. He's very solid and gets better every year. As a marginal starter/solid back-up PG, he's a "best buy" by NBA standards at about $1 million/yr. He plays an important position that's hard to fill, works hard and doesn't complain. With Jack, Sergio and Roy, we don't really need him, but I still hate to see him go.

Still, if getting Magloire means possibly packaging him with Miles later on down the road, I'm all for it.

BNM


----------



## Kmurph

*Re: Bucks want a PG and SF for Magloire*

Por could sign a FA PG too...You guys know that, right?

In fact Jannero Pargo has been rumored...I don't know why Pargo over others....but it is out there, but there are numerous players out there...capable of 15-20min back-up...if that, and that assuming that Sergio is nowhere near ready to contribute anything (possible, but unlikely), that Roy is incapable of playing any b\u minutes (I think he will be capable), and that Dickau is either unable to contribute due to lingering injury issue or b\c of poor play...(again, unlikely)...

Trading away Blake is not a big deal IMO....and Magliore has MUCH more value on anf off the court IMO and will be a hot commodity at the trade deadline and we hope Miles' ticket out of town (if he isn't gone beforehand)

This trade reeks of buy low, sell high....


----------



## mook

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Spoolie Gee said:


> I heard the same thing on the Fan about an hour ago. Sounds like all that needs to be done is crossing the t's and dotting the i's. I can't believe we might be getting Mags for 3 scrubs! Ok, Blake isnt really a scrub but he's a dime-a-dozen player.


I don't know if truly competent point guards are a dime-a-dozen. Blake probably played the position better than any true PG we've had since Greg Anthony. 

Still, though, I'm happy about the deal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Maglore rumor*

PG: Jarrett Jack...Dan Dickau
SG: Brandon Roy...Juan Dixon...Martell Webster
SF: Darius Miles...Martell Webster...Travis Outlaw
PF: Zach Randolph...LaMarcus Aldridge
C: Jamaal Magloire...Joel Przybilla...Raef LaFrentz

*Sergio Rodriguez
*Joel Freeland

That roster actually doesn't look that bad. However, if this deal goes down, I would have to think that Juan Dixon is involved. Along those lines...how funny would it be if Dixon and Blake both went to the Bucks.

Maryland...Washington...Portland...Milwaukee...they go everywhere together.


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Along those lines...how funny would it be if Dixon and Blake both went to the Bucks.
> 
> Maryland...Washington...Portland...Milwaukee...they go everywhere together.


They're inseparable. The NBA's first conjoined back court. Of course, it will take sucessful surgery to trade one without the other.

BNM


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Damian Necronamous said:


> That roster actually doesn't look that bad. However, if this deal goes down, I would have to think that Juan Dixon is involved. Along those lines...how funny would it be if Dixon and Blake both went to the Bucks.
> 
> Maryland...Washington...Portland...Milwaukee...they go everywhere together.


I was just about to say the exact same thing. Maybe we can throw Dixon in there and get someone else in return.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: Maglore rumor*

You guys must be kidding re: Blake. He isnt even a top 20 player at his postiton. Nice player but nothing special that cant be replaced.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Someone on the Bucks board on realgm said it's a done deal...


----------



## Spoolie Gee

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Boob-No-More said:


> He certianly isn't. He's very solid and gets better every year. *As a marginal starter/solid back-up PG*, he's a "best buy" by NBA standards at about $1 million/yr. He plays an important position that's hard to fill, works hard and doesn't complain. With Jack, Sergio and Roy, we don't really need him, but I still hate to see him go.
> 
> Still, if getting Magloire means possibly packaging him with Miles later on down the road, I'm all for it.
> 
> BNM



Marginal=Dime-a-dozen. Yea he's cheap but wont be such a bargin after this season.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Boob-No-More said:


> He certianly isn't. He's very solid and gets better every year. As a marginal starter/solid back-up PG, he's a "best buy" by NBA standards at about $1 million/yr. He plays an important position that's hard to fill, works hard and doesn't complain. With Jack, Sergio and Roy, we don't really need him, but I still hate to see him go.
> 
> Still, if getting Magloire means possibly packaging him with Miles later on down the road, I'm all for it.
> 
> BNM


:clap:


----------



## Stepping Razor

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I wonder if we could move Magloire on to Atlanta for Josh Childress. That would be awesome.


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: Maglore rumor*

X___Cpt.Napalm_________


Let's do it this is an incredible deal the trade flexibility it would give is perfect to deal Miles later.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Stepping Razor said:


> I wonder if we could move Magloire on to Atlanta for Josh Childress. That would be awesome.


I'd like that too.


----------



## dudleysghost

*Re: Maglore rumor*

I think this would be a decent trade for Portland, but it seems like the prospects for trading Miles and Magloire together are pretty slim. Added together, they make 16.05mil in salary, so a team needs to send us at least 12.84 mil back. There are only by my count 24 players in the league who make that much by themselves (although certainly by combining players it makes the possible list larger). Of those 24 players, most are very good and pretty obviously unattainable to us for that package. The only possible exceptions would be Jalen Rose (already mentioned), Eddie Jones, Baron Davis and Steve Francis. Two of those, Francis and Davis, are the type of players with the types of salaries that we frankly wouldn't want. Jones and Rose have expiring contracts.

So what does NY or Memphis potentially get for sending us their expiring contract? They get Miles, the talented headcase SF with a long term contract, who is basically a liability unless he has an uncharacteristic moment of clarity that allows him to be a consistently good teammate and player. They also get Magloire, a _former_ all-star who is a great rebounder, a decent scorer, and a bad passer out of the post. Being a starting caliber center, he is valuable, but that value is sharply attenuated by the fact that he only has one year left on his contract. It's my understanding that Bird rights don't transfer with a traded player (although I'm not sure on that point), which would mean that the team would be getting a guy who they can even pay to keep or use for sign and trade leverage. Even if I'm wrong about that rule, it's fairly well known that Magloire will want a big payday at the end of this year, so he will be expensive to keep.

Added up, we are expecting a team to give us an expiring contract and take on the liability that is Miles for four years just so they can use Magloire for a year, and possibly overpay him later? Seems doubtful to me. The old NY Knicks might have done it, but with the payroll restrictions Isaiah has to work with now, it's doubful he could make it happen. If he could, why not just make it a three way deal now? Similarly, the franchise in Memphis is losing tons of money, so the logo probably is restricted in what kind of deals he can and would make to only those that are salary efficient.

The way I see it, Magloire does probably have some value (even though MIL isn't seeing any of it right now), but packaging him together with Miles makes a player/salary combo that is very difficult to trade.


----------



## drexlersdad

everyone was already writing this year off and hoping for the #1 pick, but now we actually have a way get another pick. forget about miles, we could trade magliore for a number one next year between 15 and 20, and get great value for him that way. In any event, around this time next year there ought to be ample reason to be exited about being a blazers fan!


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Maglore rumor*



dudleysghost said:


> It's my understanding that Bird rights don't transfer with a traded player (although I'm not sure on that point), which would mean that the team would be getting a guy who they can even pay to keep or use for sign and trade leverage.


You're assumption is incorrect. Magloire's Bird rights go with him wherever he is traded.



dudleysghost said:


> Even if I'm wrong about that rule, it's fairly well known that Magloire will want a big payday at the end of this year, so he will be expensive to keep.


What Magloire wants and what Magloire gets might be two different things. The size of his next contract will depend on how he performs this year and what other teams are willing to offer. Best case, he's a keeper and you get him at market value. Worst case, he's an expiring contract and a prime candidate for a sign and trade. Or, he's a stinker and you just let him walk and get the cap relief. As a starting center with an expiring contract and Bird rights, you have a lot of flexibility and a lot of options. That's what makes him attractive trade bait.

BNM


----------



## dudleysghost

Ok, then we're expecting teams to accept Miles for a definite 4 years just for the chance to resign or sign and trade Magloire after using him a year? Which teams do you think will want to do that? My list: none. Miles salary just makes the package too large for a relatively small payoff, and one that isn't certain to payoff at all.


----------



## TallBottom

I like the Memphis Trade--They still need a center-are used to taking our hand me downs, Miles and Damon reunited and what a great role model Miles would be for Rudy Gay!!


----------



## dudleysghost

TallBottom said:


> I like the Memphis Trade--They still need a center-are used to taking our hand me downs, Miles and Damon reunited and what a great role model Miles would be for Rudy Gay!!


LOL I thought of that as well. They also took Bonzi off our hands, and they could use a center like Magloire. If money was no object, I could see them making the trade, but my guess is their owner would rather have the cap relief at the end of the year than Miles and a chance to keep or S&T Magloire.


----------



## southnc

Definately a risky trade, since you really want to get rid of Miles (who wants out). The players proposed to be traded actually want in.

However, if Magloire can be used to move Miles, then it might be OK.

Still, your putting a lot of pressure on a 2nd year PG, coming off of surgery. I still believe they should try and hold on to Blake for atleast another year.


----------



## Boob-No-More

It really depends on how Magloire and Miles perform the first 1 - 2 months of the season. Some team that's in the play-off hunt, or someone whose starting center gets injured may be desparate enough to make a deal the get Magloire.

Of course, it also depends on what they ship back to the Blazers. We may have to take back another crappy contract to get rid of Miles - even when packaged with Magloire. So, Magloire (starting center with expiring contract) + Miles (talented headcase with crappy contract and crappy attitude) for ???? + ???? (crappy contract, but non-crappy attitude).

Obviously this is all just speculation with a healthy dose of wishful thinking thrown in and that's why I said even with Magloire, AND both him and Miles getting off to a good start, trading Miles is still about a 50/50 proposition. But, I like that a lot better than today's ~1% chance of trading Miles.

BNM


----------



## Ed O

So many people on this board are obsessed with Miles... it's weird. He had some serious issues last year, but he wasn't the reason we were terrible. He has a rather unappealing contract, but he's not the reason this team is over the salary cap for the next several years. He might not live up to his potential, but he's not responsible for the lack of talent on this team the last few years.

Miles is almost certainly at a low point in his trade value (which is saying something, considering Portland got him for McInnis), and he plays the weakest position on our team's roster. Getting rid of him might be something the team is considering, but I seriously doubt they're making every move this offseason with an eye to be rid of him.

Magloire is not nearly as good as he was a couple of years ago, but he's still (a) a starting-caliber center, (b) only 28 years old, and (c) an expiring contract. Getting him for three guys that don't really matter to the future of this team would be an excellent investment... it doesn't mean it'll pay off for the team--on the floor or off of it--but I would be excited to see it happen.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork

Ed O said:


> So many people on this board are obsessed with Miles... it's weird. He had some serious issues last year, but he wasn't the reason we were terrible. He has a rather unappealing contract, but he's not the reason this team is over the salary cap for the next several years. He might not live up to his potential, but he's not responsible for the lack of talent on this team the last few years.
> 
> Miles is almost certainly at a low point in his trade value (which is saying something, considering Portland got him for McInnis), and he plays the weakest position on our team's roster. Getting rid of him might be something the team is considering, but I seriously doubt they're making every move this offseason with an eye to be rid of him.
> 
> Magloire is not nearly as good as he was a couple of years ago, but he's still (a) a starting-caliber center, (b) only 28 years old, and (c) an expiring contract. Getting him for three guys that don't really matter to the future of this team would be an excellent investment... it doesn't mean it'll pay off for the team--on the floor or off of it--but I would be excited to see it happen.
> 
> Ed O.


I agree. But, we've learned over the last 10-15 years, Blazers fans ALWAYS need a guy on the team to hate and obsessover. Duckworth. Uncle Cliffy. JR. Sheed. Bonzi. Damon. Now...Darius. Not that Darius is perfect, but he's not nearly as bad as some make him out to be.


----------



## GOD

Fork said:


> I agree. But, we've learned over the last 10-15 years, Blazers fans ALWAYS need a guy on the team to hate and obsessover. Duckworth. Uncle Cliffy. JR. Sheed. Bonzi. Damon. Now...Darius. Not that Darius is perfect, but he's not nearly as bad as some make him out to be.


You could make a darn good starting 5 and couple off the bench out of that bunch.

C: Duckworth / Sheed
PF: Sheed / Cliffy
SF: Miles / Sheed / JR 
SG: JR / Bonzi
PG: Damon / Miles?


----------



## dudleysghost

It seems perfectly logical to me to want Miles off the team. I don't blame him for the bad records the last couple seasons, but I do blame him for wasting salary space and not playing hard. We wouldn't have room under the cap without his salary, but we would have room under the lux tax threshold to sign a MLE free agent, this year or next.

If he would just put out some reasonable amount of effort, I would be fine with having him around, but I don't see any indication that he will. He hates playing in Portland for Coach Nate and he just wants out. With that being his only possible motivation for playing hard, I don't see it as likely, and having a guy half-*** it all over the court is contagious. I don't care what anyone says about everyone having individual choices, when someone on your basketball team is slacking, it brings the team down. Miles value is at a low point in his career because his mindset is deteriorating, and that certainly doesn't make it likely to actually go back up.

I don't think the Magloire trade possibility would be made with Miles in mind, but I'm pretty confident that management has been trying very hard to find a deal where we trade away Miles and get something not horrible in return. Forget draft picks, if we could just get any expiring contract back, they would take it. Does anyone think this isn't true?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Trade Miles for Duckworth..........Problem Solved!


----------



## BlazerCaravan

Nate McVillain said:


> You could make a darn good starting 5 and couple off the bench out of that bunch.
> 
> C: Duckworth / Sheed
> PF: Sheed / Cliffy
> SF: Miles / Sheed / JR
> SG: JR / Bonzi
> PG: Damon / Miles?


PG: Damon/Strickland


----------



## dudleysghost

Nate McVillain said:


> You could make a darn good starting 5 and couple off the bench out of that bunch.
> 
> C: Duckworth / Sheed
> PF: Sheed / Cliffy
> SF: Miles / Sheed / JR
> SG: JR / Bonzi
> PG: Damon / Miles?


Replace Duckworth and JR with Ruben PAtterson and Zach Randolph. You could even put Qyntel Woods as the backup PG instead of Miles (j/k).


----------



## e_blazer1

dudleysghost said:


> I don't think the Magloire trade possibility would be made with Miles in mind, but I'm pretty confident that management has been trying very hard to find a deal where we trade away Miles and get something not horrible in return. Forget draft picks, if we could just get any expiring contract back, they would take it. Does anyone think this isn't true?


I think it's true, I just don't think anybody is offering that right now. If there were a deal like that on the table, it would have been done by now. I suspect that everyone knows the Blazers have a PR bind relating to Miles and they're only offering to take him if we take back worse contracts. I think we're going to have to get used to the idea that Darius is likely to be on the roster this fall. If he's willing to work hard to position himself to be traded by the deadline, that's probably a good thing for the Blazers. When Darius is interested and healthy, he's still capable of being a major contributor. If he can show that he's able to be a solid player for several months, then the Blazers may actually get a reasonable return on him before the trade deadline.


----------



## dudleysghost

e_blazer1 said:


> I think it's true, I just don't think anybody is offering that right now. If there were a deal like that on the table, it would have been done by now. I suspect that everyone knows the Blazers have a PR bind relating to Miles and they're only offering to take him if we take back worse contracts. I think we're going to have to get used to the idea that Darius is likely to be on the roster this fall. If he's willing to work hard to position himself to be traded by the deadline, that's probably a good thing for the Blazers. When Darius is interested and healthy, he's still capable of being a major contributor. If he can show that he's able to be a solid player for several months, then the Blazers may actually get a reasonable return on him before the trade deadline.


I agree almost 100%, the only exception being the part where Miles will potentially "show that he's able to be a solid player for several months". I think he made a deal with management last year, whereby he would be a good soldier to start the season and he would get rewarded with a trade. The deal was derailed by his knee injury, and his subsequent meltdown (with yet another head coach) killed any reputational equity he had built up. I'd like to think that management and Miles would agree to that deal again this offseason, but from hearing his comments it sounds like there are too many bad feelings for that to happen, and even if it did, Miles reputation as a headcase is so solidly established now that no team would even be convinced if we did see another solid 4 months of 18 ppg play. That well is probably poisoned, and we can't go back to it. Maybe we could get Jerome James for him...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: Maglore rumor*

Wow, I cant believe this deal is going to happen. Getting Mags for Blake, Skinner and Ha is train robbery. Mags is a top 15 center, maby top 10. Hell, he might even prove re-signing if he doesnt want Nene money. Also, I totally agree what others have said about him playing hard to earn a contract this season. That is exactly what we need more of, players that will constantly play hard, even if fueled by a new contract. 

Blake is the only quasi-loss in this deal. Skinner is an easily replaceable and mediocre big man. Good guy, just not that good of a player. Ha has shown me nothing, and I really wanted him to succeed previously. With the loss of Blake, was can let Dan and possibly Pargo duke-it-out for the role of offensive PG off the bench, and even give some meaningfull minutes to Sergio.


----------



## gatorpops

i don't have time to read through all the posts. Is there anything really solid on this trade or is this all just hope?

gatorpops


----------



## Talkhard

gatorpops said:


> i don't have time to read through all the posts. Is there anything really solid on this trade or is this all just hope?


Hope, or maybe hype.


----------



## Talkhard

Boob No More said:


> Magloire was brought in last year to ease Bogut's transition to the NBA. The Bucks are now convinced that Bogut is ready to be their starting center and they have a capable back-up in Gadzuric. Magloire has made it VERY clear he doesn't want to be anybody's back-up. He wants to start and play starter's minutes.


I haven't read this whole thread, so excuse me if this has been brought up already. But didn't Przybilla resign with Portland partly because Ratliff was shipped out and the center position was his for the taking? I have to think he's going to be mightily pissed if we bring in Magloire to be our starting center.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

gatorpops said:


> i don't have time to read through all the posts. Is there anything really solid on this trade or is this all just hope?
> 
> gatorpops


Some have said that it's a done deal. Just waiting on a formal announcement. If that's the case, call me an extra happy Blazer fan.


----------



## UOSean

I don't know if this was posted before but. . . There's a guy on the realgm bucks forum that said he knows that Mag trade will be anounced in a couple days. He works in the Bucks office and personally met the owner earlier who told him. No players or team was discussed though. The posters name is SugerRay34. He says for SURE though that Mags is being moved and posted earlier this week that is was for Skinner, Blake, HA. That it for what it's worth and check it out for yourself.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

I think Mags will come off the bench at PF and C, taking like 80% of the backup time at each spot.


----------



## bballchik

Talkhard said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, so excuse me if this has been brought up already. But didn't Przybilla resign with Portland partly because Ratliff was shipped out and the center position was his for the taking? I have to think he's going to be mightily pissed if we bring in Magloire to be our starting center.


I couldn't agree more. Pryz signed here out of "loyalty" and both por and pryz made a big love fest kind of stink about the whole loyalty issue bla bla bla. Which is what makes me think this whole thing is made up crap, or maybe true but just not going to happen, i don't think portland want to piss off pryz and sign maglore.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

You simply dont turn down a player as talented as Mags, with a expiring contract because of another signing at the same position. They can learn to co-exist, or one of them can go and return a hell of a lot more than Steve Blake and Brian Skinner.


----------



## Blazer Maven

bballchik said:


> I couldn't agree more. Pryz signed here out of "loyalty" and both por and pryz made a big love fest kind of stink about the whole loyalty issue bla bla bla. Which is what makes me think this whole thing is made up crap, or maybe true but just not going to happen, i don't think portland want to piss off pryz and sign maglore.


Magloire is only a piece to be added to a Miles trade- To Minnesota (Jaric package) or NY (Rose and Lee).

FWIW, Magloire is not needed here.


----------



## Blazed

bballchik said:


> I couldn't agree more. Pryz signed here out of "loyalty" and both por and pryz made a big love fest kind of stink about the whole loyalty issue bla bla bla. Which is what makes me think this whole thing is made up crap, or maybe true but just not going to happen, i don't think portland want to piss off pryz and sign maglore.


Joel has never been a permanent starting center and there's no reason to ever think he will be. He has been injured his entire career. Magloire is a better NBA center who is a proven starter without an injury history and an All Star, why would the Blazers care if Joel is forced to get minutes off the bench? If Joel can't accept his role he's no different than Miles.

So if the Blazers got the number one pick next year they should pass on Oden out of loyalty to Joel? Get a grip people. If the team isn't trying to get better at every single position they will never compete for anything.


----------



## mediocre man

Blazer Maven said:


> Magloire is only a piece to be added to a Miles trade- To Minnesota (Jaric package) or NY (Rose and Lee).
> 
> FWIW, Magloire is not needed here.



So true, why get a recently removed all star center on our roster when we have Joel who can put up 7 and 6 every night.


----------



## Blazed

mediocre man said:


> So true, why get a recently removed all star center on our roster when we have Joel who can put up 7 and 6 every night.


Seriously!!!

Why do Blazer fans overrate their players so much? It's ridiculous!!!

And by every night, did you mean every night for about half a season? I'm sure you did since we all know Joel will be injured for part or most of the season.


----------



## blakeback

Blazed said:


> Magloire is a better NBA center who is a proven starter without an *injury history*...



Do a little research on him before you say that.


----------



## Blazed

blakejack said:


> Do a little research on him before you say that.


 I should have said a history of injuries. Magloire does not have a history of injuries. He's played in almost every single game since being named a starter. It's sad that I'd have to explain that to you though.


----------



## Blazer Freak

blakejack said:


> Do a little research on him before you say that.


I have. And he is correct. Here I'll post their career #'s.

*Magloire:*

Year/Team/GP/GS
00-01 Cha *74* 0 
01-02 Cha *82* 8 
02-03 Nor *82* 82 
03-04 Nor *82* 82 
04-05 Nor *23* 22 
05-06 Mil *82 * 82 

6 seasons, 425 Games

*Przybilla:*

Year/Team/GP/GS
00-01 Mil *33* 13 
01-02 Mil *71* 62 
02-03 Mil *32* 17 
03-04 Atl *12 * 12 
….... Mil *5* 0 
04-05 Por *76* 50 
05-06 Por *56* 52 

6 seasons, 285 games

Jamal Magloire 
Joel Przybilla


----------



## loyalty4life

bballchik said:


> I couldn't agree more. Pryz signed here out of "loyalty" and both por and pryz made a big love fest kind of stink about the whole loyalty issue bla bla bla.


Hey now... Loyalty is a pretty important thing, you know. :angel:


----------



## Fork

Blazer Maven said:


> FWIW, Magloire is not needed here.


Why? Because YOU said so? Forgive us if nobody puts much stock in your opinion. Magloire would easily be the best C on our roster and probably our 2nd or 3rd best player. To say we don't need him because of any player currently on our roster is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

This team DOES need Magloire. Not only is he a talented big man, he'll probably be one of our better, more consistent players like Fork just pointed out. You can rarely go wrong with adding more talent to your roster through these kinds of trades. Let's not forget how we got Pippen over here.


----------



## blakeback

Blazed said:


> He's played in almost every single game since being named a starter. It's sad that I'd have to explain that to you though.


Don't be sad, because you're wrong.



Code:


Year Ag Tm  Lg     G   [b]GS[/b]    MP    FG   FGA   3P  3PA    FT   FTA  ORB   DRB   TRB   AST  STL  BLK   TO   PF   PTS
+---------------+----+----+-----+-----+-----+----+----+-----+-----+----+-----+-----+-----+----+----+----+----+-----+
 2001 22 CHH NBA   74    0  1095   122   271    0    2    95   145  103   192   295    27   18   78   61  139   339 GL
 2002 23 CHH NBA   82    8  1549   228   414    0    1   243   333  153   308   461    31   27   86  118  201   699 GL
 2003 24 NOH NBA   82   82  2443   305   635    0    3   231   322  260   464   724    88   49  111  158  276   841 GL
 2004 25 NOH NBA   82   82  2777   383   809    0    1   353   470  268   579   847    86   43  101  201  278  1119 GL
 2005 26 NOH NBA   [b]23   22  [/b] 703    98   227    0    0    74   123   79   126   205    29    8   23   59   74   270 GL
 2006 27 MIL NBA   82   82  2467   287   615    0    0   178   333  220   558   778    56   29   80  166  276   752 GL

Starter since 2003, and yet he missed most of 2005 due to injury. Just a broken finger, granted, but you're still wrong.

Joel played more games then Jamaal in the past two years.

That said, I really like Magloire. I like him so much, I drafted him in the 4th round in a fantasy league in 2005.


----------



## Blazer Freak

blakejack said:


> Don't be sad, because you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Year Ag Tm  Lg     G   [b]GS[/b]    MP    FG   FGA   3P  3PA    FT   FTA  ORB   DRB   TRB   AST  STL  BLK   TO   PF   PTS
> +---------------+----+----+-----+-----+-----+----+----+-----+-----+----+-----+-----+-----+----+----+----+----+-----+
> 2001 22 CHH NBA   74    0  1095   122   271    0    2    95   145  103   192   295    27   18   78   61  139   339 GL
> 2002 23 CHH NBA   82    8  1549   228   414    0    1   243   333  153   308   461    31   27   86  118  201   699 GL
> 2003 24 NOH NBA   82   82  2443   305   635    0    3   231   322  260   464   724    88   49  111  158  276   841 GL
> 2004 25 NOH NBA   82   82  2777   383   809    0    1   353   470  268   579   847    86   43  101  201  278  1119 GL
> 2005 26 NOH NBA   [b]23   22  [/b] 703    98   227    0    0    74   123   79   126   205    29    8   23   59   74   270 GL
> 2006 27 MIL NBA   82   82  2467   287   615    0    0   178   333  220   558   778    56   29   80  166  276   752 GL
> 
> Starter since 2003, and yet he missed most of 2005 due to injury. Just a broken finger, granted, but you're still wrong.
> 
> Joel played more games then Jamaal in the past two years.
> 
> That said, I really like Magloire. I like him so much, I drafted him in the 4th round in a fantasy league in 2005.


You are slanting the facts to prove your point. Jamal has played in almost every game he could except for last season when he was out with an injury. Jamal has played twice as many games as Joel has played...Look at my post...the last 5 seasons Jamal has played 82,82,82,23, and 82 games. That is more than you can say for Joel....


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I know you guys are getting into some heated debates about Pryz VS Magloire, but for the last time, stop calling Magloire an All-Star! He had to be selected to the team. You need a second center on the all-star team remember. Guys were hurt that year and he was all that was left. If he wasn't chosen, it would have been Vitaly Potapenko or some other stiff. He may have played for 5 minutes in the all-star game, but he is in NO WAY AN ALL STAR! Quit calling him one to defend your opinion! Please!


----------



## blakeback

Blazer Freak said:


> You are slanting the facts to prove your point.


Slanting the facts!! He said "Magloire does not have a history of injuries. He's played in almost every single game since being named a starter." That is clearly not right. Saying that Magloire hasn't missed games due to injury is WRONG. No slanting necessary.

Joel played more games in the past 2 seasons, Jamaal played more games in the past 5. There. Happy?


----------



## Blazer Freak

blakejack said:


> Slanting the facts!! He said "Magloire does not have a history of injuries. He's played in almost every single game since being named a starter." That is clearly not right. Saying that Magloire hasn't missed games due to injury is WRONG. No slanting necessary.
> 
> Joel played more games in the past 2 seasons, Jamaal played more games in the past 5. There. Happy?


Better. But you sound like you are saying that Joel is less injury prone than Magloire.


----------



## wastro

If Milwaukee DID propose it to Portland, and the ball IS in Portland's court, wouldn't we have heard something by now?


----------



## Blazed

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> He may have played for 5 minutes in the all-star game, but he is in NO WAY AN ALL STAR! Quit calling him one to defend your opinion! Please!


Magloire was selected to the All Star team, that makes him an All Star. In the All Star game Magloire didn't play 5 minutes; he played 21 minutes, scoring 19 points and grabing 8 rebounds.

Now, don't you feel silly?


----------



## Captain Chaos

Blazed said:


> Magloire was selected to the All Star team, that makes him an All Star. In the All Star game Magloire didn't play 5 minutes; he played 21 minutes, scoring 19 points and grabing 8 rebounds.
> 
> Now, don't you feel silly?


Yes, he should feel silly. Nobody can take the all-star status from Magloire away. And he played quite well in that game.


----------



## Blazed

blakejack said:


> Slanting the facts!! He said "Magloire does not have a history of injuries. He's played in almost every single game since being named a starter." That is clearly not right.


No, it clearly is right. [strike]Are you blind? You must be[/strike] since you posted the stats yourself He's started every single game for all but one of his years as a starter.

One injury does not make a history of injuries. You do understand that don't you? It's pretty simple.




> Saying that Magloire hasn't missed games due to injury is WRONG. No slanting necessary.


Nobody said that anywhere. "No slanting," my ***!!! The point that was being made, that is really simple and shouldn't require explination is that Joel is injury prone, Jamaal is not.



> Joel played more games in the past 2 seasons, Jamaal played more games in the past 5. There. Happy?


No, because by using only the last two seasons you're slanting the facts. The last two seasons have nothing to do with anything.

However I could easily make the last two seasons look better for Jamaal by saying the last two seasons Jamaal played one full season and one partial season due to injury. Over that same time Joel played only partially in both seasons due to injury.

See, that's what we call slanting.


----------



## blakeback

Blazed said:


> Are you blind?


Dude... you said that Magloire has not had a history of injuries. I was just pointing out that he missed 59 games due to injury just two seasons ago. 

And I have no idea what you mean by "the last two seasons have nothing to do with anything."

Chill.


----------



## Blazer Freak

blakejack said:


> Dude... you said that Magloire has not had a history of injuries. I was just pointing out that he missed 59 games due to injury just two seasons ago.
> 
> And I have no idea what you mean by "the last two seasons have nothing to do with anything."
> 
> Chill.


And that was once. Joel has missed chunks of time during every season in his career. That is a history of injuries...


----------



## Yega1979

*Re: Maglore rumor*



mediocre man said:


> You also have to remember that Magloire was an all star just two years ago if I'm not mistaken. This would be a great trade for Portland. I also think Magloire would be dealt along with Miles at the deadline. Magloire is the closest thing a team can have to gold as far as tradable assets. An all star caliber center in the final year of his contract.



Expiring contracts aren't really an asset to a quality player. If a team is aquring a player with an expiring contract just to get rid of the salary, it doesn't really matter how good the player is, but if they plan on keeping him, it'd be better if he had years left on his contract.


----------



## OntheRocks

Blazed said:


> Magloire was selected to the All Star team, that makes him an All Star. In the All Star game Magloire didn't play 5 minutes; he played 21 minutes, scoring 19 points and grabing 8 rebounds.
> 
> Now, don't you feel silly?



Nice! OWNED... how you feel now... I love when people say false crap and then get it smacked back in their face.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

OOOOO you got me. If you can walk around and feel good about yourself calling Jamal Magloire an All-Star, more power to you. Why trade for and all-star like Magloire when we just got rid of All-Star Dale Davis? See how stupid that sounds. Just because they played in the game, doesn't mean they're an All-Star! Go find some stats to fight that statement, Please!


----------



## cimalee

wow please happen this will be a trader bob type deal .


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Maglore rumor*



Yega1979 said:


> Expiring contracts aren't really an asset to a quality player. If a team is aquring a player with an expiring contract just to get rid of the salary, it doesn't really matter how good the player is, but if they plan on keeping him, it'd be better if he had years left on his contract.


Not necessarily. Jamaal at $9.5m a year isn't a good deal, but Jamaal at $7m might be. If he had years left on his current deal, he'd be making the former, and if he's re-signed by Portland it'll be closer to the latter.

Ed O.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

Nothing as of this morning........hmmmm!

If this deal is on the table, and Portland's choice, we better pull the trigger. Magloire is an upgrade in talent for this team. If Joel were to go down with injury (any injury, high probability), Mag's is there. Mag's is a top 8 player on this roster if brought in. Better than Aldridge, better than Raef, better than Joel (IMO).

I like Blake as a starter or b/u PG for us. He did a great job last year. He'll do it again. He is replaceable, though. JJ can handle the PG position, if Dickau is healthy, he can play b/u minutes. If all else, Roy can play b/u minutes at PG. So giving up Blake, Skinner, and Ha for Magloire is a no brainer for me.

I still think it's a rumor - based upon the Blazers position _BEFORE_ they re-signed Przybilla. I think this was plan B.

We'll see......


----------



## HOWIE

wastro said:


> If Milwaukee DID propose it to Portland, and the ball IS in Portland's court, wouldn't we have heard something by now?


Sounds like it might be a done deal soon. I agree with RH&R that this was mostlikely a plan "B", but think of Joel and Maglore together?

Link


----------



## Blazed

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> OOOOO you got me. If you can walk around and feel good about yourself calling Jamal Magloire an All-Star, more power to you. Why trade for and all-star like Magloire when we just got rid of All-Star Dale Davis? See how stupid that sounds.


Yeah, but probably not in the same way it sounds stupid to you.



> Just because they played in the game, doesn't mean they're an All-Star!


Yes it does. The accepted definition of an All Star is a player that has played in the All Star game.



> Go find some stats to fight that statement, Please!


Uh...okay.
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamaal_magloire/

Notice that *All Star* is listed under his career stats.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

HOWIE said:


> Sounds like it might be a done deal soon. I agree with RH&R that this was mostlikely a plan "B", but think of Joel and Maglore together?
> 
> Link


But this still seems like the same reports we've seen over the last few days. I still hope it happens.


----------



## gatorpops

Someone clearify for me what rights we get with Mags. I believe he would play well for contract and I would like to be able to keep him and Joel if he does show well. From the other thread Howie posted a link from Milwalkie that it looks like if may be a done deal. 

I believe we would get his Bird rights which equal what?? 
Can we resign him easily to a new contract if we decide we like him on our team? 
Can we get him resigned for around 10m if he show very well? 
If he does not play as well could we get him resigned for 7-8m? 

I really like this trade. We have a lot of potential PGs and the loss of Blake is not devestating to this team. Everyone has sort of written off Sergio as not contributing but I believe by mid season or sooner he may very well be better than Telfair in value to the team. 

gatorpops


----------



## dwood615

this is all just jibber jabber until i see it announced...it would be cool i guess....but losing blake might hurt us...blae played really well for us last year and losing him might hurt our backcourt...magloire is expiring....he wont resign with us....so it will get some money off the books...but enough to even matter about signing someone this summer??


----------



## dwood615

we actually cut a couple mil sending him to milwaukee...so this summer we would have like 36.4 mil instead of the 32.2 we would be sending them


----------



## B_&_B

A good source said this deal should be announced in the next couple of days. Tough losing Blake, but overall its a great deal for our Trail Blazers.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

gatorpops said:


> ...I believe we would get his Bird rights which equal what??


Our ability to re-sign him for a contract AND exceed the salary cap to do so.



> ...Can we resign him easily to a new contract if we decide we like him on our team?


Easily? He'd be a UFA - it'd be up to him to resign if he wanted to - and if we wanted to keep him. He'd get a big man salary - probably alot more than Joel.



> Can we get him resigned for around 10m if he show very well?


That's probably on the high end of his worth.



> If he does not play as well could we get him resigned for 7-8m?


Maybe.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

It's funny people think we shouldn't add a quality center to this team because Pryz showed us loyalty. Thankfully I doubt Pryzbilla would be too upset if the team tries to improve.


----------



## Captain Chaos

Spoolie Gee said:


> It's funny people think we shouldn't add a quality center to this team because Pryz showed us loyalty. Thankfully I doubt Pryzbilla would be too upset if the team tries to improve.


I agree 100%...good point. This would make the frontcourt very good. The bench would be very strong with Magloire, LaFrentz, and Aldridge. And you could really play Magloire and Joel together.


----------



## dwood615

it would be good...but im doen reading about this until i see its official cuz i hate top waste my time on guys talking excited about something that may not happen


----------



## mediocre man

B_&_B said:


> A good source said this deal should be announced in the next couple of days. Tough losing Blake, but overall its a great deal for our Trail Blazers.



Ha ha ha, LOL at good source. It's these little things in life that make me smile....not Hap/Smile, but smile/smile


----------



## Schilly

B_&_B said:


> A good source said this deal should be announced in the next couple of days. Tough losing Blake, but overall its a great deal for our Trail Blazers.


I'm hearing similar things.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

mediocre man said:


> Ha ha ha, LOL at good source. It's these little things in life that make me smile....not Hap/Smile, but smile/smile


Jealous?


----------



## mediocre man

SheedSoNasty said:


> Jealous?



Totally. But that's not why I laughed.


----------



## Blazer Freak

mediocre man said:


> Totally. But that's not why I laughed.


You do know it is possible for people to know other people who work inside the organization, right?


----------



## mediocre man

Blazer Freak said:


> You do know it is possible for people to know other people who work inside the organization, right?



I'm not for a minute saying that it's not true. You are reading into my post incorrectly. I'm laughing at the wording because of it's irony.


----------



## LameR

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> OOOOO you got me. If you can walk around and feel good about yourself calling Jamal Magloire an All-Star, more power to you. Why trade for and all-star like Magloire when we just got rid of All-Star Dale Davis? See how stupid that sounds. Just because they played in the game, doesn't mean they're an All-Star! Go find some stats to fight that statement, Please!


You know you could solve all of your problems just by adding the words, "calibre player" after "All-Star". People have gotten into debating the definition of an all-star with you, while you're simply debating over the skill level of the person that played in the game.


----------



## Blazer Freak

mediocre man said:


> I'm not for a minute saying that it's not true. You are reading into my post incorrectly. I'm laughing at the wording because of it's irony.


Sorry for that then. Didn't mean to jump at you.


----------

